# Need Some Help for Inner parts of Eddie coaster,



## Hendrikus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,
help me, im found Black eaddie coaster
but when i open it,
some parts inner was gone,

can sombody help me, to found inner parts,
and free wheel too ?

please
im need it,


----------

